# UV maglite bulbs



## Jaygnar (Oct 22, 2006)

I have finaly moved to an area with some native scorpion species and now I am able to go scorpion hunting for the first time in my life!   
I have been waiting for a long time to do some scorp hunting and now I can do it all the time! 
What I am looking for is the UV bulbs that fit into a Maglite. I happen to have an old maglite with no bulb that I wanted to modify into a scorpion light. 
I was wondering if anybody here had any links to the best places to buy 'em.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 22, 2006)

Why not use a flood light? with UV bulb?


----------



## Pyst (Oct 22, 2006)

I found mine on Ebay. Below is the link to one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/32-UV-LED-Retrofit-BlackLight-Bulb-4-Your-Flashlight_W0QQitemZ110046597895QQihZ001QQcategoryZ16037QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Hope this helps.

-Mike


----------



## Tityus (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.xenopuselectronix.com/xeled/Scorpion.html


----------



## SOAD (Oct 22, 2006)

is this a good UV light? anyone knows what kind of powersource does it need?
XeLED-Cr3UV-R2-395 
Price $215
WORLD'S MOST POWERFUL
UV FLASHLIGHT!


----------



## Jaygnar (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for your help everyone, I found what I was looking for.


----------

